# 360er Radiator oder 240er+120er Radiator



## Alkinger (6. April 2011)

Hallo PCGames Hardware,

Ich hätte gern eine Frage bezüglich Radiatoren.

Meine Wasserkühlung soll folgende Komponenten kühlen.

CPU i7-2600k oder i5-2500k
Grafikkarte GTX 580
(Mainboard P87 von Gigabyte - aber noch keine passenden Kühler gefunden für Chipsatz und co)

ich diskutiere mit einem Kumpel was mehr Sinn macht, 1x360er Radiator oder 1x240+ 1x120.
Ich habe ein bisschen nachgelesen in Internet Foren man sollte der Wasserkühlung soweit wie es geht "wenig" Widerstand geben.

Ich vertrete die Meinung mit dem 360er Radiator aus dem Grund.
Wasser zu CPU. dann zur Grafikkarte. dann zu 360er Radiator (wird "komplett" einmal runtergekühlt)

Mein Kumpel vertritt diese Meinung
240Radiator gekühlte Wasser geht zum CPU. von da aus geht es dann zum 120er Radiator und "kühlt kurz" und von da aus geht es Richtung Grafikkarte und dann danach wieder zum 240er Radiator. (wird auf 2 schritten gekühlt)

Aktuell bin ich noch am überlegen welche Pumpe ich nehmen soll, entweder eine LiangLi oder doch eine Eheheim HPPS Pumpe?


ich sag schon mal danke für das lesen.

mfg michl


----------



## wilsonmp (6. April 2011)

Beides wurscht. Die Temp.-Unterschiede (Wasser) im System kann man(n) vernachlässigen. Also ist die Anordnung auch egal (außer AGB vor Pumpe).

Und ein 360er wird sicher knapp .


----------



## Alkinger (6. April 2011)

wie meinst du des mit 360er wird knapp? Vom Platz einbau?


----------



## wilsonmp (6. April 2011)

Nein, von der Kühlleistung.


----------



## Malkolm (6. April 2011)

Im Endeffekt ist unerheblich an welcher Stelle des Systems gekühlt wird. Die Frage ob du lieber einen oder zwei Radiatoren (mit gleicher Kühlfläche wie der Einzelne) verwendest ist lediglich eine Platz und eine Preisfrage. 

Bei der Pumpe kommt es ein wenig darauf an, was du mit deinem System vorhast. Meinst du mit LiangLi evtl. Laing?


----------



## wilsonmp (6. April 2011)

Beim Durchfluss ist alles ab 60 l/h ausreichend (eigentlich sogar darunter). Da reicht bei einem Radiator, CPU und Graka fast jede Pumpe.


----------



## Alkinger (6. April 2011)

ja würde eigtl bei diesen Komponenten ein 360er oder 240er Radiator reichen?


----------



## Trafalgar (6. April 2011)

reihenfolge der komponenten ist komplett irrelevant, das wasser pendelt sich schnell auf eine temperatur ein und wir nicht "vor oder nach" einem wärmetauscher mehr oder weniger gekühlt.
360er für 2600k/gtx580 könnte aber knapp werden (kühlleistung).
ob ein 360er mehr sinn macht als ein 240+120er, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## wilsonmp (6. April 2011)

Wo soll es denn hin? Intern oder extern?


----------



## Uter (6. April 2011)

Ein 360er und 240er sollten reichen. 

Ein 360er ist in so weit besser als ein 240er und ein 120er, dass er günstiger ist und einen etwas besseren Durchfluss hat.


----------



## wilsonmp (6. April 2011)

Die Betonung liegt auf dem "und"    (360er und 240er). 

Größer schadet aber keinesfalls.

Wenn wenig Platz ist für mehr, dann Radiatoren mit großer Fläche (Lamellenabstand klein, Dicke des Radis). Erfordern stärkere Lüfter, haben aber die größeren Reserven in Bezug auf steigende Lüfterdrehzahlen. Muss ja nicht gleich ein Thermochill sein.
Nachteil: Lautstärke!


----------



## Alkinger (6. April 2011)

oh man o man ich hab jetzt langsam angst! 

einen 360er + 240er Radiator
also damit hab ich jetzt gar nicht gerechnet...
also das wird empfohlen?

also ich würde schon gern alles intern einnbauen, aber jetzt muss ich schon ein gehäuse finden wo ich dies alles reinbauen kann!


schon das ich des richtig verstehe.

für einen 
i7-2600k oder i7-2500k
GTX 580
später evtl Chipsätze P67 Mainboard kühlen

wird ein 360er Radi + 240er Radi empfohlen?


----------



## wilsonmp (6. April 2011)

Also ich hab den 2.Rechner (Phenom II X4 965, 4870x², Mobo) in einem Sharkoon Rebel 12 (ca. 70€). Gekühlt mit einem 360er, zwei 240er und einem 120er (alles intern!). Durch den internen Verbau darf man ruhigen Gewissens etwas von der Leistungsfähigkeit der Radis abziehen, durch ungünstige Luftverhältnisse an den Radis (Luftstau etc.)
Also alles rein an Radis was Platz hat. Besser und günstiger ist nur extern.


----------



## Alkinger (7. April 2011)

wilsonmp schrieb:


> Also ich hab den 2.Rechner (Phenom II X4 965, 4870x², Mobo) in einem Sharkoon Rebel 12 (ca. 70€). Gekühlt mit einem 360er, zwei 240er und einem 120er (alles intern!). Durch den internen Verbau darf man ruhigen Gewissens etwas von der Leistungsfähigkeit der Radis abziehen, durch ungünstige Luftverhältnisse an den Radis (Luftstau etc.)
> Also alles rein an Radis was Platz hat. Besser und günstiger ist nur extern.


 
ja wahnsinn! also ich bin ja echt gar nicht mehr up2date was die heutigen wasserkühlungen alles so an leistung brauchen!
was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse für deine Radiatorfarm? 

Weil ich suche seit Stunden bzw Tagen welches Gehäuse gut meine Radiatoren verstaut, und das ist gar nicht mal so einfach.

Favoriten Gehäuse
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big-Tower - Aerocool XPredator Evil Black Edition
ich liebäugle aktuelle gerade mit diesem Gehäuse, hab mir gedacht oben (innen gehäuse) 1x 360er Radi und dann 2x 120er Radi verteilt im Gehäuse.


Mein 2tes Favoriten Gehäuse wäre das hier
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TJ07B-W TemJin Window - black
hier kann ich unten 1x480er Radi reintun, und dann 2x120er Radi wieder irgendwo im gehäuse verteilen wo es grad geht.

Aber ma guggn vielleicht kann mir jemand ein anderes Gehäuse raten! 

was mich eigtl auch mal interessiert ist die Frage warum ich zb einige WaKüs sehe die 2getrennte Kreisläufe haben? 
geh ich mal davon aus das CPU und Grafikkarte getrennt gekühlt werden?


----------



## Lolm@n (7. April 2011)

Corsair Obsidian 800D
Oben ein 360 unten den HD Käfig entfernen und dort ein 240mm und hinten ein 120mm Radi 

MfG


----------



## Malkolm (7. April 2011)

Du musst bedenken, dass die GTX 580 echt einiges an Abwärme liefert. Zieht ja auch einige Watt aus dem Netzteil 
Die i7 2X00K (speziell wenn sie übertaktet, oder sogar overvolted werden) sind auch nicht gerade sparsam.

@default würdest du die beiden Komponenten wohl auch mit einem 360er Radi gekühlt bekommen, allerdings wäre das weder besser noch leiser als mit der normalen LuKü.

Ich unterstelle mal, dass du mit der Umrüstung auf ein WaKü-System erreichen möchtest, dass der Rechner wesentlich leiser wird, und du noch mehr OC-Reserven hast. Das erreichst du aber in der Tat erst mit mehr Radifläche. Falls zwei (mittelgroße) Radis nur schwer in der Gehäuse passen, schau doch mal ob du einen größeren einzelnen unterbekommst (evtl. mit etwas Dremelarbeit). So ein 420er z.B. könnte passen. Dazu ein 120/140er (die passen meist irgendwo immernoch rein) und es sollte reichen.


----------



## <BaSh> (7. April 2011)

Kann dir das HAF-X empfehlen passt 360(oben), 200 (front) und 140(hinten) rein. Oder du machst es so wie ich 420 extern oben drauf und 280 extern hinten dran 

Edit: zum Thema Kühlung kann ich nur sagen das mein i7-2600k mit dem 280iger ohne Probleme gekühlt werden kann. Die 6970 wird da schon wärmer. Und das obwohl der i7 mit 4,9 @ 1,3v lief.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. April 2011)

Man sollte vllt. auch mal festhalten, dass ein 360er (genau wie ein 240er + ein 120er) selbstverständlich zur zuverlässigen Kühlung eines i7-2600k und einer GTX580 ausreicht! Nur wird damit eben der Hauptzwecke einer Wakü nicht unbedingt erfüllt, nämlich deutlich leiser als die Luftkühlung zu arbeiten und dabei möglichst auch noch besser zu kühlen. 
Eine Wakü mit vergleichbarer Fläche wie sie die originale Luftkühlung bietet, leistet bei gleicher Lüfterlautstärke auch etwa das Gleiche (bei geschickter Radiatoranordnung sogar noch mehr). Die Fläche eines 360ers übertrifft die Kühlfläche eines guten CPU-Luftkühlers und insbesondere die der originalen Graka-Kühlung bereits deutlich (auch in der Summe). Ein gewisser Vorteil gegenüber Lukü ist hier i. d. R. auch schon mit einem 360er und entsprechend hochdrehenden und damit lauten Lüftern, die der Lukü lautstärkemäßig aber kaum nachstehen, bereits zu erreichen. Ich denke erst mit einem 240er wäre man bei dieser Kombi wirklich am unteren Limit, wo überhaupt keine Vorteil mehr gegenüber Lukü bestehen würde. 

Wenn allerdings das Ziel ist, eine leise Kühlung mit nennenswert niedrigeren Temperauren zu schaffen - und das ist ja üblicherweise das Ziel bei einer Wakü, wäre natürlich mehr Kühlfläche in Form von größeren bzw. zusätzlichen Radiatoren in jedem Fall sinnvoll. Bei Kühlfläche gilt im Wakü bereich ausnahmsweise "viel hilft viel" (mit zunehmenden Flächen wird der Effekt aber auch immer geringer). Bei allen andern Aspekten wie z.B. Pumpleistung etc. gilt das nicht. Wer es da übertreibt hat vor allem negative Nebenwirkungen wie Lärm und zusätzliche Abwärme in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Alkinger (7. April 2011)

so leutz! ich hab gerade mit den Leuten von Innovatek geredet.

also diese haben mir empfohlen
1x 360 Radiator mit 3Papst Lüftern die eine hohe xx KubikmeterLuft/Stunde durchjagen

Grund:
Papst Lüfter mit den Abmessungen 120x120x25 mm und  einem 3-pin Molex Stromanschluss. Der Lüfter hat eine Leistungsaufnahme  von 1,25 Watt, eine Drehzahl von 1600 Umdrehungen pro Minute und kann *94  Kubikmeter Luft in einer Stunde bewegen*. 
Modelle von Sharkoon und co schaffen diese "Kubikmeter Luft in der Stunde zu bewegen" nicht. Darum auch weniger Wärmeaustausch.

Aber sie haben gemeint man sollte erstmal mit einem Tripple beginnen, und wenn die Kühlleistung nicht reichen sollte. dann anfangen mit einen SingleRadiator. aber ihre Meinung ist, 360er Radi reicht vollkommen aus (vorrausgesetzt OHNE OC/Übertakten)

Zum Thema Pumpe wird eine empfohlen die wenig bis mehr wie wenig Wasser/in der stunde umwälzt. Eine Pumpe wie jetzt zb 600L umwälzt wie die Laing Pumpe, haben den nachteil das diese dann zu laut werden, wenn zb Widerstände im Kühlkreislauf sind wie Winkel, Ausgleichsbehälter und co.

und für alle die das evtl noch nicht gewusst haben, innovatek baut keine Grafik-Wakü Kühler mehr weil zu schnell neue Grafikkarten kommen und sich dies nicht rechnet mit Entwicklung+Vermarktung+Stückzahlen erreichen.
Hier wurde ich auf aquatuning empfohlen, und sollte nachfragen welcher Kühlkörper gut ist und der "wenig zurückgeschickt" wird.


Also solltet ihr Fragen ruft dort an, die sind echt super in der Beratung. kann ich nur empfehlen! ich wohn von denen 5km entfernt


----------



## wilsonmp (7. April 2011)

Alkinger schrieb:


> so leutz! ich hab gerade mit den Leuten von Innovatek geredet.
> 
> Papst Lüfter mit den Abmessungen 120x120x25 mm und  einem 3-pin Molex Stromanschluss.
> Modelle von Sharkoon und co schaffen diese "Kubikmeter Luft in der Stunde zu bewegen" nicht. Darum auch weniger Wärmeaustausch.
> ...


 

Wenn es in allen Bereichen soviel Auswahl gäbe, wie bei Lüftern. , auch in den aufgezeigten "Leistungswerten" von ca. 100 m³/h, dann wäre die Welt wohl eine bessere !? 
Nur als Beispiel 120mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 [96m³/h bei 1400 1/min] oder 120mm Coolink SWiF2-120P [127,6 m³/h bei 1700 1/min] usw. usw. ...

Aber der Lüfter muss ja auch zum Radiator passen! Ein 360er Slim mit "luftiger" Lamellenanordnung ist wohl eher ungeeignet für 2000 1/min Triebwerke. Oder anders gesagt "Die Lüfterleistung bringt da nicht mehr viel".

Und bei dem 360er Radi wird es nicht bleiben . Zumindest nicht wenn es leise sein soll, versprochen!


----------



## VJoe2max (7. April 2011)

1600 Upm?  Soweit ich weiß liefert Papst aber keinen Gehörschutz mit den Lüftern mit - also gleich mitbestellen - und Gitter nicht vergessen damit du dir die Finger nicht absäbelst . Aber nicht´s gegen Papst-Lüfter - qualitativ sind die 1A und sehr zuverlässig. Nur sollten es nicht gerade so schnell drehende laute Modelle sein .
Inno kann nicht gerade als die Quelle der Weisheit gelten, wenn es um Wakü-KnowHow geht, aber Wakü ist schließlich auch nicht deren Kerngeschäft - insofern kann man ihnen das nachsehen. 

Was den Radiator angeht ist das genau das, was ich gesagt habe: Ein 360er reicht für die Hardware zwar prinzipiell auf jeden Fall aus, aber zu verlierst letztendlich alle Vorteile einer Wakü, wenn die Radiatorfläche in Bezug auf die Heizleistung so knapp bemessen ist. Lüfter mit 1600 Upm sind einfach nur laut. Abgesehen davon ist der theroretische Durchsatz bei Lüftern genau wie bei Pumpen keine praxisrelevante Größe. Je nach Lamellenabstand des Radiators ergeben sich unterschiedliche Lüfter-Radi-Kombinationen, die zu gleicher Wärmeabfuhr führen. Ein guter Radiator kann mit leiseren Lüftern gleich viel Wärme abführen als ein schlechter mit schneller drehenden lauten Lüftern - der theoretische Durchsatz ist dabei ziemlich egal, da er sowieso nicht erreicht wird. Der Wert liefert allenfalls einen Anhaltspunkt, ob es sich um einen starken oder schwachen Lüfter handelt - das tut die Nenndrehzahl aber auch .  Ebenso liefert eine Pumpe die mit 600 l/h angegeben ist in einer Wakü grundsätzlich deutlich weniger Durchfluss. Der Wert gilt für freien horizontalen Ausfluss und ist im Bezug auf die Wakü kein Maß für die Pumpenleistung. Die Förderhöhe (also der Druck) den eine Pumpe aufbaut ist da schon deutlich relevanter für eine Wakü. Eine Pumpe die 1000 L/h gegen freien Auslauf umwälzen kann aber nur einen halben Meter Wassersäule bringt, ist für Waküs relativ untauglich. Während eine Pumpe die 400 L/h umwälzt aber 3m Wassersäule macht, durchaus vernünftige Ergebnisse bringen kann. Aber Inno hat insofern recht, als eine äußerst starke Pumpe absolut nicht notwendig ist für so einen einfachen Kreislauf, selbst wenn relativ restriktive und effiziente Kühler verbaut werden (auch wenn sich das freilich keinesfalls an der theoretischen Förderleistung fest macht). Wie laut eine Pumpe ist hängt btw recht wenig von der maximalen Förderleistung ab. Eine Laing DDC ist zwar nicht die leiseste Wakü-Pumpe aber es gibt durchaus Wakü-Pumpen mit noch deutlich höherer maximaler Förderleitung die leiser laufen, genau wie es viele Wakü-Pumpen mit geringeren Förderleistung gibt die lauter sind. Die Lautstärke einer Pumpe ist vor allem konstruktionsbedingt.
Gerade Winkel und insbesondere Ausgleichsbehälter stellen in Wakü-Kreisläufen btw die kleinsten Widerstände dar. Ausgleichsbehälter haben eigentlich überhaupt keinen nennenswerten Strömungswiderstand und bei Winkeln muss man schon eine horrende Menge verbauen (so viele Möglichkeiten gibt´s in der Regel gar nicht), um damit den Durchfluss auf ein kritisches Niveau zu drücken - selbst mit ner schwachen Pumpe. 

Das mit der Einstellung der Graka-Kühler von Inno ist natürlich eine erfreuliche Nachricht für alle, die seit Jahren immer wieder den Krisenretter spielen durften, für die Leute die sich solche Alu-Klötze in den Rechner gesteckt hatten und dann über Korrosionserscheinungen verwundert waren . Gute Wasserkühler für die GTX580 gibt´s z.B. von Watercool, AquaComputer, EK-Waterblocks und einigen mehr. Ich persönlich würde für die Karte zum Kühler von Watercool greifen - sind aber alle bei Aquatuning zu finden .


----------



## Uter (7. April 2011)

Alkinger schrieb:


> und für alle die das evtl noch nicht gewusst haben, innovatek baut keine Grafik-Wakü Kühler mehr weil zu schnell neue Grafikkarten kommen und sich dies nicht rechnet mit Entwicklung+Vermarktung+Stückzahlen erreichen.
> Hier wurde ich auf aquatuning empfohlen, und sollte nachfragen welcher Kühlkörper gut ist und der "wenig zurückgeschickt" wird.


Vielleicht werden die Stückzahlen auch nicht erreicht, weil die Graka-Kühler von Inno gern mal mehr als doppelt so viel kosten, aus Alu sind und nicht die beste Kühlleistung besitzen.

Allgemein: Finger weg von Inno (außer vielleicht ihr Wasserzusatz Protect IP), deren Produkte sind nicht die besten und total überteuert. Mir fällt spontan nur eine Marke ein, die einen noch schlechteren Ruf hat (vielleicht auch 2 ).


----------



## wilsonmp (7. April 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan nur eine Marke ein, die einen noch schlechteren Ruf hat (vielleicht auch 2 ).



 

genau...


----------



## Alkinger (7. April 2011)

@VJoe2max

ich hab mir jetzt überlegt ich fang jetzt erstmal so langsam an,

360er Radiator mit Lüftern 
Die frage ist, welchen Radiator empfehlt ihr mit den dementsprechenden Lüftern? Ich hab gelesen das Phobya recht gut sein soll? könnt ihr des bejahen? (Lamellenabstand gut/schlecht?) 

wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, sollte die Wassertemperatur zb 50° oder höher sein, dann wäre ein zusätzlicher 120 / 240er Radiator von Vorteil um die Kühlleistung zu bringen und die Wassertemperatur auf ca 40° zu bringen?


@uter
ja die GPU Kühler haben fast immer so ca 120/130EUR gekostet
aber ich muss sagen ich hab vor einem Jahr einen GPU Kühler von denen geholt der war aus reinem Kupfer?
Was sagst du zu den Eheimpumpen? taugen die auch nichts oder findest du da ein paar Modelle gut? wenn ja kannst bitte einpaar hier reinschreiben die du empfehlst?

@wilsonmp
wer isn der 2te mit noch einen schlechteren ruf? 


an Alle zusammen.
Ich bin euch schon dankbar das ihr mir hier recht gut beratet. da muss ich schon sagen das war eine gute idee von mir erstmal noch informationen zu sammeln im Bezug Radiator/Kühlleistung/Lüftern.


Ihr dürft wenn ihr wollt auch die Produkte hier reinlinken die ihr empfehlt 
Aktuell such ich halt nen 360er Radiator *und 120er/240 Radiator als "Add-on"* mit dementsprechenden Lüftern die wiederum zu den Lamellenabständen passen wie es VJoe2max beschrieben hat.

Pumpe bin ich immer noch am suchen was für eine gute ist, ich hätte jetzt eigtl auf eine HPPS von Inno genommen, aber wenn ihr schon sagts finger weg, dann warte ich mal auf eure Empfehlungen.


----------



## Uter (7. April 2011)

Wenn du schnelle Lüfter verbauen willst, dann sind andere Radiatoren stark als mit langsamen Lüftern, also wär es sinnvoll, wenn du dich vorher entscheidest. Du kannst ja mal eine grobe Drehzahl der Lüfter angeben, die du anstrebst.

Teilweise haben sie auch über 190€ gekostet. Wirklich wunderlich, dass die dann niemand kauft...

Die EHEIM 1046 ist eine der besten Pumpen (auf ihr basiert z.B. die Aquastream XT). Alle anderen sind nicht empfehlenswert (außer die EHEIM-Station, die aber m.M.n. der XSPC X2O 450 unterlegen ist).

Die anderen beiden Hersteller mit schlechtem Ruf beginnen beide mit T.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. April 2011)

Alkinger schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen das Phobya recht gut sein soll? könnt ihr des bejahen? (Lamellenabstand gut/schlecht?)


Der ist in Ordnung - hat ein ordentliches Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ist halt ein klassischer made in China Radi, aber das trifft ja auf die meisten zu. Die Qualität ist dafür aber ganz OK. 



Alkinger schrieb:


> wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, sollte die Wassertemperatur zb 50° oder höher sein, dann wäre ein zusätzlicher 120 / 240er Radiator von Vorteil um die Kühlleistung zu bringen und die Wassertemperatur auf ca 40° zu bringen?


Eine Wassertemerpaur von 50°C solltest du unter allen Umständen vermeiden - mit heißem Wasser kühlt sich´s schlecht. Falls du mit den 360er über 40°C Wassertemp kommst unter Volllast, wäre einen Radiatorflächenergänzung in jedem Fall angebracht. Wenn das Ganze leise werden soll natürlich auch schon bei geringen Wassertemps.


----------



## Alkinger (7. April 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Wenn du schnelle Lüfter verbauen willst, dann sind andere Radiatoren stark als mit langsamen Lüftern, also wär es sinnvoll, wenn du dich vorher entscheidest. Du kannst ja mal eine grobe Drehzahl der Lüfter angeben, die du anstrebst.
> 
> Teilweise haben sie auch über 190€ gekostet. Wirklich wunderlich, dass die dann niemand kauft...
> 
> ...


 

also für mich persönlich ist es einfach wichtig.

Das die Lüfter leise sind (aber diese auch eben laut/leise regeln kann)
und hauptaugenmerk ist einfach das die lüfter den radiator angemessen kühlen. (bei volllast und bei normaler Last)
ich hab keine ahnung welche umdrehungen ich da dir sagen soll, da bin ich jetzt gleich total überfordert!


----------



## Alkinger (7. April 2011)

Eine Wassertemerpaur von 50°C solltest du unter allen Umständen vermeiden - mit heißem Wasser kühlt sich´s schlecht. Falls du mit den 360er über 40°C Wassertemp kommst unter Volllast, wäre einen Radiatorflächenergänzung in jedem Fall angebracht. Wenn das Ganze leise werden soll natürlich auch schon bei geringen Wassertemps.[/QUOTE]


also ich werd des wie gesagt probieren. erstmal mit nem 240er Radiator (da ich hier einen rumliegen hab)
und dann mit dem 360er mich würd des echt mal interessieren wie die Temperaturen dann sind. also eine Art Test!

aber ich denk ich werde es so machen wenn es mit dem Gehäuse klappt. 360er Radiator verbauen und dann wenn es noch möglich ist im inneneren des Gehäuses dann eben 1 oder 2x120er Radiator
ist halt nur ärgerlich das der PC nicht für mich ist. da mein Kumpel einfach ein gehäuse haben will was "stylisch" ausschaut! ich selber würd mich mit dem 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Big-Tower » Silverstone SST-TJ07B-W TemJin Window - black
schön unten 1x480er Radiator einbauen und dann nen 120er oder 240er wo es noch platz hätte wie zb oben.

naja ma guggn 

aber woher habt ihr denn alle diese "ahnung" über Waküs? also bin ja selber ein kleiner wakü fan, das ist jetzt meine 3te wakü innerhalb von 10Jahren. aber das sich gleich alles so gravierend ändern. also bin ich echt gleich selber überrascht!!


----------



## Uter (7. April 2011)

1600rpm empfindet fast niemand als leise. Ich finde, dass <1000rpm angenehm werden, wirklich leise wird es <600rpm.

Klar, dass sich in den letzten 10 Jahren viel getan hat, schau dir mal die anderen Komponenten an. Wakü ist inzwischen zu einem recht großen Markt geworden, dementsprechend haben die Hersteller natürlich auch ganz andere Mittel und Kapitalmengen als die ursprünglichen Bastler.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. April 2011)

Alkinger schrieb:


> aber woher habt ihr denn alle diese "ahnung" über Waküs? also bin ja selber ein kleiner wakü fan, das ist jetzt meine 3te wakü innerhalb von 10Jahren. aber das sich gleich alles so gravierend ändern. also bin ich echt gleich selber überrascht!!



An den Waküs hat sich nicht viel geändert. Die Kühler sind ein bisschen effektiver geworden und die Radiatoren etwas effizienter. Ansonsten hat sich nicht wahnsinnig viel getan. Die Pumpen sind im Wesentlichen die gleichen wie früher nur ein bisschen getuned und es gibt viel mehr Auswahl bei Anschlüssen, Ausgleichsbehältern und Co. Außerdem sind Modetrends wie dicke Schläuche und allerlei Spielkram gekommen und gegangen. Was sich aber drastisch geändert hat, ist die Verlustleistung von Grafikkarten. Eine GTX580 kann knapp 300W verheizen - so etwas war vor Jahren noch undenkbar und ist ehrlich gesagt ein Armutszeugnis für die Grafik-Chipentwickler. Bei den CPUs ist man da bereits viel weiter. Die Zeiten des immer weiter steigenden Stromverbrauchs sind bei CPUs zum Glück vorbei. Die SandyBridge-Prozessoren sind z.B. trotz ihrer hohen Rechenleistung sparsamer als ihre Vorgänger und selbst die übertrafen wiederum ihre Vorgänger nicht mehr in der Verlustleistung. Die CPU allein wäre daher auch noch problemlos mit einem 120er zu bändigen und mit einem 240er sogar bei Wakü-gängiger Lautstärke. Wenn aber eine Grafikkarte vom Kaliber einer GTX580 dazu kommt, die fast drei mal so viel Heizleistung wie die CPU entwickelt, muss eben Radifläche her. Das war bei den verhältnismäßig kühlen Karten der Vergangenheit einfach noch kein solches Problem, weshalb damals eigentlich jeder Rechner mit einem internen 360er noch relativ leise gekühlt werden konnte.


----------



## Uter (8. April 2011)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Was sich aber drastisch geändert hat, ist die Verlustleistung von Grafikkarten. Eine GTX580 kann knapp 300W verheizen - so etwas war vor Jahren noch undenkbar und ist ehrlich gesagt ein Armutszeugnis für die Grafik-Chipentwickler.


...was manchen noch nicht reicht, deshalb gibt es ab und zu auch so tolle Fragen wie: Reicht mein 360er für CPU und 2 580er?

@ Alkinger:
Wenn du den Test machst wie viel Radifläche man bei welcher Drehzahl braucht, dann wäre eine Veröffentlichung sicher für viele interessant.


----------



## Alkinger (10. April 2011)

hmm brauch jetzt nochmal euren Rat,

ich schau mich gerade wegen Lüftern um.
Was wäre eure Empfehlung in sachen Lüfter für Radiator? 
(wichtigstes Makel, einfach nur so weit wie es geht leise)

Jetzt weiss ich natürlich nicht was man nimmt
ich stell mir des so vor

ein Lüfter der mehr Luft/h in den Radiator blässt ist laut (da diese mehr RPM haben?)
ein Lüfter der weniger Luft/h in den Radiator blässt bewirkt einen zu langsamen Luftaustausch mit der Wärme?

korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch bin


----------



## VJoe2max (10. April 2011)

Ist im Großen und Ganzen schon richtig . Leise Lüfter schaufeln nicht so viel Luft und bauen keinen so hohen Staudruck vor den Lamellen auf.  Mit verhältnismäßig kleiner Radifläche und großer abzuführender Verlustleitung wirst du also um verhältnismäßig schnell drehende und damit laute Lüfter kaum herum kommen, wenn du die Hardware mindestens gleich gut oder besser als mit Lukü kühlen willst. 

Dennoch ist es so, dass bei Lüftern große Qualitätsunterschiede bestehen. Lüfter mit vergleichbarer Leistung unterscheiden sich vor allem im Silentbereich (also 600 Upm und weniger) oft durch mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägte Nebengeräusche durch die Lager. Bei schnell drehenden Lüftern wie du sie brauchen wirst, erreichen auch qualitativ hochwertige Modelle deutlich hörbare Lautstärken, weil hier einfach das Luftströmungsgeräusch überwiegt. Speziell geformte Lüfterblätter und andere konstruktive Details wirken sich zwar auch hier aus, aber an der Tatsache, dass schnell drehende Lüfter nicht leise sind ändert das trotzdem nichts Wesentliches. 

Die Kühlleistung eines Radiators skaliert stark mit der Lüfterdrehzahl, da beim Radiator nicht der Wärmeübergang vom Wasser zur Rohrwandung sondern der Wärmeübergang von der Rohrwandung und den Lamellen zur Luft maßgeblich den übertragbaren Wärmestrom bestimmt. Der Wasser-Metall-Übergang spielt hier im Gegensatz zum Kühler eine untergeordnete Rolle, weil Luft im Gegensatz zu Wasser neben einer geringen Wärmeleitfähigkeit auch noch eine geringe Wärmekapazität besitzt. 

Wenn du es also leise haben willst und trotzdem mit wenig Radiatorfläche auskommen willst hast du letztlich keinen wesentlichen Vorteil gegenüber Luftkühlung, denn damit ist die Kühlleistung zwangsläufig auf ähnlich schlechtem Niveau wie mit Luftkühlung . Du musst dich also entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist, wenn du mit kleiner Radiatorfläche und großer Abwärme arbeiten willst. Entweder laut und kühl oder leise und warm.  Da du aber mit einem 360er Radi gegenüber Der Lukü dennoch etwas mehr Fläche hast als bei der originalen Luftkühlung hast, wirst du in beiden Fällen eine kleine Verbesserung gegenüber Lukü feststellen - dafür lohnt sich aber eine Wakü aber in der Regel nicht unbedingt. Normalerweise ist ja das Ziel eine deutliche Geräusch Minderung und zusätzlich eine deutliche Verbesserung der Kühlleistung. 

Ein 420er Radi (3x 140mm) passt sich zufällig ins Gehäuse? Das wäre schon eher dir richtige Richtung, auch wenn damit, angesichts der stromfressenden Graka, noch keine Silent-Rekorde gebrochen werden. Das würde aber schon deutlich mehr die Vorzüge einer Wakü spürbar machen.


----------



## Alkinger (11. April 2011)

Also ich werde das Coolermaster S Gehäuse nehmen.

hier 2 Fotos von oben und unten.
ist ein Gehäuse was von haus aus gleich mit 3x120er Lüftern optimiert ist.

aber normal müsste ein 3x140er Radiator ohne Probleme reinpassen, muss man halt die Anschraublöcher für den 140er Neu Bohren.
vielleicht gibts eine Schablone ma guggn? oder was sagst zu dem Gehäuse?


----------



## Malkolm (11. April 2011)

Schablonen gibt es z.B. bei Aquatuning zum downloaden/ausdrucken. Viele Hersteller haben auch welche direkt auf ihrer HP, oder aber zumindest Angaben über die Dimensionen und Lochabstände.

Du kannst mal schauen, ob du vorne unten noch einen 120/140er unterbekommst und im Boden noch einen Dual oder gar Triple.


----------



## Alkinger (11. April 2011)

ja also im vorderen bereich möchte ich wenn es hinhaut einen 240er einbauen, den hab ich von meiner alten WaKü.

und dann dürfte hoffentlich der 360er oder 420er Radi + 240er Radi eine gute und große Kühlfläche haben.


----------



## Koerbsen (11. April 2011)

Wenn du nicht so viel Bock auf das Bohren hast könnte auch der Airplex Revolution 360/420 Interessant sein, dort baust du dann die 360 Lüfter dran und hast ein Wenig mehr Kühlfläche, damit wirst du aber auf keinen Fall die volle Leistung eines 420 bekommen, ist halt nen Kompromiss. Als Lüfter kann ich dir die entsprechenden Größen von Noisblocker nahe legen.


----------



## Alkinger (12. April 2011)

Koerbsen schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht so viel Bock auf das Bohren hast könnte auch der Airplex Revolution 360/420 Interessant sein, dort baust du dann die 360 Lüfter dran und hast ein Wenig mehr Kühlfläche, damit wirst du aber auf keinen Fall die volle Leistung eines 420 bekommen, ist halt nen Kompromiss. Als Lüfter kann ich dir die entsprechenden Größen von Noisblocker nahe legen.


 
also ich werde mit dem Einbau des 420er Probleme haben.
macht es Sinn dann dafür einen Radiator zu nehmen der "dicker" ist? um das evtl auszugleichen?

muss wohl auf das Gehäuse warten bis es bei mir steht, dann kann ich genauer ausmessen ob dann vielleicht doch mit mühe und not der 420er reinpasst!!!


----------



## VJoe2max (12. April 2011)

Ein 360er und ein 240er reichen ja auch. Wenn eine 420er aber statt des 360er rein passt, sollte man eher den nehmen. Ein dickerer Radiator muss nicht zwangsläufig besser sein, aber tendeziell lässt sich damit schon mehr Leitung abführen. Kommt immer darauf an welche Modelle man vergleicht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. April 2011)

Also ein 360er alleine reicht zwar aus nur werden die Temps nicht überragend gut sein und die Lüfter müssten beim Zocken schon auf max sein. 

Oben würde ich 1x 360 einbauen mit langsam drehenden Lüftern für die Graka und für die CPU würde ich einen Corsair H50 / H60 oder H70 nehmen.

Da hast du zwei voneinander getrennte Kreisläufe. Mein Vater hat das auch so gemacht, die 5970 welche nicht gerade wenig Leistung abgibt seperat gekühlt und den X6 1090T mit nem Corsair. Die Temps sind gut und da brauchste nur ne günstige Pumpe bei dem kleinen Kreislauf.

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das du nicht immer alles voneinander nehmen musst wenn du die Graka wechselst oder die CPU (das Corsair System ist Wartungsfrei..)


----------



## Alkinger (12. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Also ein 360er alleine reicht zwar aus nur werden die Temps nicht überragend gut sein und die Lüfter müssten beim Zocken schon auf max sein.
> 
> Oben würde ich 1x 360 einbauen mit langsam drehenden Lüftern für die Graka und für die CPU würde ich einen Corsair H50 / H60 oder H70 nehmen.
> 
> ...




hmm mit diesen Corsair teilen ich weiss nicht ich bin da irgendwie nicht so ganz ein freund davon, taugen die überhaupt was? 
und Wartungsfrei auch gleich? gibts denn sowas eigtl bei einer WaKü?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. April 2011)

Ja klar gibts das, das ist ein geschlossener Kreislauf, was soll man da warten? Warten muss man nur wenn man das falsche Wasser/Zusatzmittel benutzt.
Taugen tun sie schon was, einen T1090 x6 mit Turbomodus wird da gerade mal warm.

War nur ein Vorschlag, muss ja nicht so sein

Kannst dir die Teile ja mal anschauen auf der Corsair Seite. Es gibt den h50, h60 und h70.

Zum Case, das Predator hat ein bisschen eine komische Konstruktion betreff Luftstrom mit den 4 lüftern und scheint wohl mehrheitlich aus Plastik zu sein, hast du dir schon mal das Obsidian angeschaut? Hätte viel Platz und ist schön verarbeitet. Oben könntest du einen 360 Radi reinmachen. Hinten hat ein 140er Radi mit Lüfter Platz und auch sonst hast du na ne menge Raum..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apostoli (17. April 2011)

Hallo, ich stehe momentan vor dem selben Problem und beschäftige mich mit einer Kühllösung für eine GTX 580 und einen 2600K.
Somit habe ich alle PCGH Zeitschriften rausgekramt und mal nachgelesen ob es was vernünftiges gibt. 
Gefunden habe ich einen Artikel aus der Sonderausgebe 03/10 wo einige Tests mit der Kombi GTX 480 und ein i7 920 durchgeführt werden.

Getestet wird mit einem 120er 240er und ein 420er Radiator mit Overclocking. 
CPU wurde auf 3800 GHz bei 1.2 V und die GPU auf 875/1750/1950 übertaktet

Der 240er Radiator würde völlig genügen um beide Komponente zu Kühlen. 
Empfohlen wird aber der 420er um einen angenehm ruhigen wenn nicht sogar silent Betrieb zu gewährleisten.
Test mit Furmark und Coredamage : GPU/VRM/CPU : 55/52,6/71,8 Grad bei einer Wassertemeperatur von 32,4 Grad

Ich werde demnach also einen 280er den ich bereits habe und zusätzlich einen 240er verbauen. Vielleicht nehme ich sogar einen 360er statt den 240er.
Das ganze entscheidet sich nach dem Platz im Gehäuse. Habe gestern das Obsidian 650 bekommen was mir momentan etwas zu klein vorkommnt.

Gruß Toli


----------



## lambama (18. April 2011)

Ich habe auch ein 700D von Corsair mit einem 420 Radi im Deckel. Der hat super Kühlleistung. Echt empfehlenswert. Würde bei dir auch reichen.


----------



## apostoli (18. April 2011)

Ein 420 er für CPU und GPU?? 
Ich habe das obsidian 650 zurückgeschickt und mir nun das 800 D bestellt. Da habe ich ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten. Bin gespannt.


----------



## p00nage (19. April 2011)

Ich werde auch 2600k und gtx560ti sc mit einem 420er kühlen für mehr hab ich zz keinen Platz im Case ist ja nur ein lian Li a05


----------



## apostoli (20. April 2011)

Wie verbaut ihr die Lüfter? Rausblasend oder ins Gehäuse saugend?? Vielleicht wie immer, vorne rein und hinten raus?


----------



## Less_Is_More (20. April 2011)

rausblasend ist besser. zudem werden die thermischen eigenschaften (warme luft steigt auf) unterstützt.
die erwärmte luft vom radi würde ich auf keinen fall in das gehäuse lassen!!


----------

